# The most manipulative type.



## DarkSideOfLight

Simple question which type you consider the most manipulative or having the best potential to do that. I would appreciate reasoning behind your choice.


----------



## PlushWitch

Oh...ENFJ...because of my ENFJ grandma who has always been quite manipulative.


----------



## Sara Torailles

INFJ's?! Manipulative?!

Do you know how that makes us feel?! You don't even care! You heartless bastards! Do you know the shame you have instilled upon us, and the guilt I am attempting to instill upon you as a result?!

(Yes, this was a sarcastic comment.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFJ or ESTP


----------



## Azelll

Hmm well i am an INFP and I can be manipulative, overly manipulative! > But I do it for good reasons, (for an example) like to make my friend think that what he wants is what he wants, although its what i want but I made him think he wanted it to but i know he really didn't and at first he didn't but I put it into his mind so he'd do it so I didn't have to kind of thing XD mainly do that for situations were i was to lazy to do something myself or get something my self, so i'd manipulate my friend to think he wanted the same thing as me but he really didn't at first XD he's an ENFP so doing things was easy for him, he has the energy! It worked for getting girls to XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Touk said:


> Hmm well i am an INFP and I can be manipulative, overly manipulative! > But I do it for good reasons, (for an example) like to make my friend think that what he wants is what he wants, although its what i want but I made him think he wanted it to but i know he really didn't and at first he didn't but I put it into his mind so he'd do it so I didn't have to kind of thing XD mainly do that for situations were i was to lazy to do something myself or get something my self, so i'd manipulate my friend to think he wanted the same thing as me but he really didn't at first XD he's an ENFP so doing things was easy for him, he has the energy! It worked for getting girls to XD


that's not manipulation lol


----------



## Azelll

And to add I know a few other INFPs who are accidently manipulative through being overly shy or bashful getting guys to do things for them XD and yes I mean female INFPs! I don't know if any of that counts! and i am not voting on any certain personality because I don't know all of the personality types personally so i can't make a choice based off the few personalities i already know!


----------



## Azelll

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that's not manipulation lol


Actually it is, if you see how i am when i do it! its not based off why i do it how it gets done its based off how i do it! so in term I manipulating him and if you still don't wanna believe that! "2.to negotiate, *control*, or* influence* (something or someone) cleverly, skilfully, or deviously" Manipulation | Define Manipulation at Dictionary.com


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Touk said:


> Actually it is, if you see how i am when i do it! its not based off why i do it how it gets done its based off how i do it! so in term I manipulating him and if you still don't wanna believe that! "2.to negotiate, *control*, or* influence* (something or someone) cleverly, skilfully, or deviously" Manipulation | Define Manipulation at Dictionary.com


lol I love the way INFPs think that they are manipulative or bad people when they are innocent as a lamb. surely I'm not the first person who's told you this about yourself =D


----------



## The13thGuest

ENFJs and INFJs.

Although I can be manipulative at times when it is needed, I prefer being direct though. ^-^


----------



## Entr0py

Someone actually picked INTP? Wow, thats, umm... unexpected.


----------



## PlushWitch

Uh...naaah...the people who voted for INFJ probably mistyped some ENFJs. lol :wink:


----------



## Nixu

Voted for INFP, since I could be and am very manipulative at times. However, I try not to use it for too selfish things. I also know an INFP female who is manipulative, though I don't think she realizes it nor does it on purpose. Her specialty is to make people feel guilty about things (though usually she just misunderstood something and got hurt).


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

I've experienced ENFP, ESFJ and ESTJ manipulation tricks. 

I don't like any of it. Not one bit. 

For the ESFJ and ESTJ, the root was insecurity and power lust. 
For the ENFP, mostly just insecurity and attention lust.


----------



## Arclight

I am certain that, to some degree, every single interaction, is a form of manipulation.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Arclight said:


> I am certain that, to some degree, every single interaction, is a form of manipulation.


to some degree, maybe. to a degree that is of any consequence, no


----------



## Azelll

Swordsman of Mana said:


> lol I love the way INFPs think that they are manipulative or bad people when they are innocent as a lamb. surely I'm not the first person who's told you this about yourself =D


Thats funny allot of people seem to think that, and by all means they can hold there opinions, but I've done some pretty bad thing, considering I am borderline E and I so I get the best of both worlds, also considering that it depends on who i am with when i tend to switch, if i am with an another I i get motivated and become an E, and vise versa! And to break it to people who seem to think that very thing, INFPs on the outside seem to be innocent but some INFPs on the inside do have some bad tendencies not including me XD but there are some who are "bad" they just tend to hide it very well with there I XD


----------



## Arclight

Swordsman of Mana said:


> to some degree, maybe. to a degree that is of any consequence, no


 Consequence? A consequence is a reaction to an action. Every interaction is an attempt to control that reaction.
The value of a consequence is not universal nor can it have an absolute moral position. It's open to perception.
Usually our own perception, and in that light, everyone of us is constantly manipulative.


----------



## Azelll

Nixu said:


> Voted for INFP, since I could be and am very manipulative at times. However, I try not to use it for too selfish things. I also know an INFP female who is manipulative, though I don't think she realizes it nor does it on purpose. Her specialty is to make people feel guilty about things (though usually she just misunderstood something and got hurt).


agreed, INFPs can be manipulative, except heres the catch, we don't tend to use it and when we do its for a good purpose, other then my purposes XD which are petty and some what selfish due to my lazy nature, I also know many female INFPs who are overly manipulative with out trying guys just fall over trying to help them or give them things (guilty of being one) but the difference between me and others is I let them manipulate me XD


----------



## Praxidike

Through personal experience, I have found both ISTP's and INFP's, to be the most manipulative types I have encountered. From both of these people I experienced attempts at guilt tripping me over something they had in fact done to themselves. They are also very manipulative when it comes to exploiting people's emotions, an attempt at dragging other people down with them because they can't bear to be alone with their own failure and self hatred. For the record, I love both of these people dearly, but I do find them manipulative a great deal of the time.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Arclight said:


> Consequence? A consequence is a reaction to an action. Every interaction is an attempt to control that reaction.
> The value of a consequence is not universal nor can it have an absolute moral position. It's open to perception.
> Usually our own perception, and in that light, everyone of us is constantly manipulative.


how do you define manipulative?


----------



## Arclight

Swordsman of Mana said:


> how do you define manipulative?


It's from French.. It means "To Handle".

That is pretty concise in it's definition.


----------



## Jennywocky

Arclight said:


> I am certain that, to some degree, every single interaction, is a form of manipulation.


True, in a technical sense.
Not sure if it means anything, though, in a practical sense, since manipulation defined so broadly ends up erroneously equating actions and motivations that have nothing to do with the other.

(It reminds me of the philosophical discussions on altruism.)


----------



## Arclight

Jennywocky said:


> True, in a technical sense.
> Not sure if it means anything, though, in a practical sense, since manipulation defined so broadly ends up erroneously equating actions and motivations that have nothing to do with the other.
> 
> (It reminds me of the philosophical discussions on altruism.)


If it's "technically true" then it's "factual".
Due to recent events in my life, I am attempting to stick with the facts. I am sure you understand. 

Everything else is in the eye of the beholder and, as you suggest..What does it _mean_ then?


----------



## Intricate Mystic

I used to think some types couldn't be manipulative, but I must say my IxTP ex-husband (who always seemed honest, rational, and objective before our marriage went awry) has proved himself in recent times to have definite skills of manipulation. I think every type is certainly capable of it. That said, I have to admit that INFJs and ENFJs are quite good at being manipulative. Hopefully they are good people though and use this ability in a positive way to help others.


----------



## absent air

You have never met a ESTP before=You have never felt manipulated.

->personal experience!


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESFJ easily


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

Who experienced the manipulative ISFP? And what was that like?


----------



## Nearsification

ENFJ's have the potential to do though although most times they won't. But when they do they do it amazing.

ESTP's seem to be alot more prone to manipulative. So I voted them.


----------



## 3053

I think every type can manipulate in their own way

eg

ESFJs can guilt you into things, while INTJs can try and pull a few sly mind games...


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

i've never seen ESTP's be manipulative... though i've seen them be ass-hats. 

but, they are the promoter type... which i might link to manipulation. 

do different types manipulate in different ways and for different outcomes?


----------



## i P0KeMoN

IndyAnnaJoan said:


> i've never seen ESTP's be manipulative... though i've seen them be ass-hats.
> 
> but, they are the promoter type... which i might link to manipulation.
> 
> do different types manipulate in different ways and for different outcomes?


 What is an "ass-hat"?


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

well, i don't really like to follow that word up with "hole" so i go with "hats"


----------



## Jennywocky

IndyAnnaJoan said:


> well, i don't really like to follow that word up with "hole" so i go with "hats"


... and here I thought that everyone loved hats. 



Arclight said:


> If it's "technically true" then it's "factual".


That's a real stretch, as I explained in my prior comment when I tied it to the "altruism" discussion where people have tried to explain EVERY behavior as primarily a selfish one.

If you use the term "manipulation" so broadly, you would equate: 

- A mother feeding her baby healthy food in order to keep it alive or hugging her child to help her sleep at night.
- A criminal stealing goods from someone.
- A person intervening to defend another person against an attack.
- A policeman interrogating a suspect in order to track down a criminal.
- A rapist attacking a victim.
- A company firing an employee in order to keep itself solvent.
- A spouse initiating a divorce because the spouse is neglectful.
- A spouse initiating a divorce because they would rather be with someone else.

Technically, all of these actions are "manipulation" because they are exerting influence/force in order to reach a desired outcome. They position themselves and events to get the result they want.

However, I think using that word to describe them suddenly makes the word "manipulation" so broad as to be meaningless in conversation; it no longer specifies anything useful.

If one is to use "manipulation" to apply to all these things, one must now define categories of manipulation so that the term once again can specify a useful distinction.

I hope that explains better what I meant.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Every types uses some form of Manipulation, maybe some more than others ,although EVERYone manipulates to some degree.


----------



## Arclight

Jennywocky said:


> ... and here I thought that everyone loved hats.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a real stretch, as I explained in my prior comment when I tied it to the "altruism" discussion where people have tried to explain EVERY behavior as primarily a selfish one.
> 
> If you use the term "manipulation" so broadly, you would equate:
> 
> - A mother feeding her baby healthy food in order to keep it alive or hugging her child to help her sleep at night.
> - A criminal stealing goods from someone.
> - A person intervening to defend another person against an attack.
> - A policeman interrogating a suspect in order to track down a criminal.
> - A rapist attacking a victim.
> - A company firing an employee in order to keep itself solvent.
> - A spouse initiating a divorce because the spouse is neglectful.
> - A spouse initiating a divorce because they would rather be with someone else.
> 
> Technically, all of these actions are "manipulation" because they are exerting influence/force in order to reach a desired outcome. They position themselves and events to get the result they want.
> 
> However, I think using that word to describe them suddenly makes the word "manipulation" so broad as to be meaningless in conversation; it no longer specifies anything useful.
> 
> If one is to use "manipulation" to apply to all these things, one must now define categories of manipulation so that the term once again can specify a useful distinction.
> 
> I hope that explains better what I meant.


Yeah .. I am saying the word has no moral standpoint in my world..
It is neutral in it's meaning.. As I explained it means "to handle".
Any _meaning_ of intent, is subjective. 
If you wish to attach a moral value of good or bad to the word, that is your choice. 
I am sticking to the facts.
The facts are; Every interaction is a manipulation.


----------



## mockingbird girl

Definition of MANIPULATE

transitive verb
1
: to treat or operate with or as if with the hands or by mechanical means especially in a skillful manner
2
a : to manage or utilize skillfully
b : to control or play upon by artful, unfair, or insidious means especially to one's own advantage
3
: to change by artful or unfair means so as to serve one's purpose : doctor

Merriam-Webster

If we are talking about definition 2b, which is what I am assuming, I will go with ESFJ as the most manipulative. Although, I find them obvious and thus not very skilled at it. 

Less obvious and more skilled, INFJ, they have a more silken touch with it. However, I tend to detect manipulation very easily and become very irritated by it. A direct approach will always have better results with me. :wink:


----------



## mockingbird girl

Also some INTPs are extremely manipulative when they want to be.


----------



## Arbite

mockingbird girl said:


> Also some INTPs are extremely manipulative when they want to be.


Hmmm, true but in a different way. I would think that XNXJ would have the most potential to be manipulative in terms of getting people to do what they want, whereas NTP types tend to be very good trolls, and have this inate ability to hone in on insecurities and sensitive topics, whether meaning to or not.


----------



## mockingbird girl

More often than not they are aware, imho.


----------



## Kelly617

I said ENTP, because I know us, and I know we can be manipulative bastards sometimes. 

ENTJ would be my second choice, though. Most ENTJ's I know are CRAZY when it comes to this. XD

INFJ's do it a bit too, though I'm not sure if it's manipulation or just some serious passive aggressiveness. x.x


----------



## Aleksei

Kelly617 said:


> I said ENTP, because I know us, and I know we can be manipulative bastards sometimes.


Ever met an ESTP?


----------



## Ludendorff

Introverts may want to manipulate, but we don't unless we are seriously unstable. I go with ESFJ because how they think is very dependent on the world around them, and as judgers they are much more likely to be bossy (how could perceivers be manipulative?!?!). Using their ability to play off people's emotions and social standing, they can get pretty much whatever they want. I'd say they would make great con artists. Why not N? I just think that people who internalize their thought processes can't be manipulative, you have to be aware of your surroundings to manipulate. But I see why intuitive thinking would be beneficial for a manipulator.


----------



## Robopop

Aww, look at the wubble ENTPs bein all jealous at the attention ENFJs gettin, they wanna be seen as the best manipulators.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

Robopop said:


> Aww, look at the wubble ENTPs bein all jealous at the attention ENFJs gettin, they wanna be seen as the best manipulators.


Heh I have the same impression  I bet most ENTPs voted for us. OK I'm the only exception haha. To be honest I'm happy to see my type as a second choice. Heh I bet the purpose of the top types varies. I would say I "manipulate" for my own amusement (make people believe in some serious bullshit to see what happens and have a good laugh) .


----------



## Toru Okada

Almost everyone wants you on their side. When someone fucks up they'll still coat their language so that you believe and side with them. The lack of accountability in human beings is amazing.


----------



## hippiel0ve

ENFJ's are the best IMO, my ex boyfriend lied to me our whole relationship (he is an ENFJ) and he really had me fooled.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

MBTI types linked to type 2 are the most manipulative, I guess. That is, ESFJ and ENFJ, in general.

They may get whatever they want with those perverse shiny litte eyes. When they don't, comes the emotional blackmail. "I do everything for you, I love you so, can't you just {something they want you to do} for me? *crying*". It's terrible.

I believe ENTPs may be manipulative in the sense of trying to convince other people they're right. They get pissed, talk out loud, say it's simply logic, appeal to philosophy... but in the end it's just a child trying to get what they want, and if they don't, they get sulky. You have to be a bit naive to fall on this bullshit of "pure logic". :tongue:

Also, ESTJs can be very manipulative.


----------



## themartyparade

Aleksei said:


> Ever met an ESTP?


Hey hey hey, we're not that manipulative.

But anyhow, why're ENFJ's so popular in this poll? I'd figured with their dom Fe and all that they would have everyone else's best interest as their own.


----------



## AussieChick

I didn't vote because all types can be manipulative at certain times.I'm an ISFJ and i can be very manipulative when i want to be.Especially when my children won't do as i ask and i use whatever bargaining tool and bribe i can think of,and the same goes for the way that they manipulate and push my buttons.I have two ISTP sons and an ISFP daughter


----------



## col

Probably the type you least expect


----------



## Entr0py

Pseudonimum said:


> I believe ENTPs may be manipulative in the sense of trying to convince other people they're right. They get pissed, talk out loud, say it's simply logic, appeal to philosophy... but in the end it's just a child trying to get what they want, and if they don't, they get sulky. You have to be a bit naive to fall on this bullshit of "pure logic".


Dang, this is sooo true  
I, as an INTP, always just shut those ENTPs down when they do that, you simply can't impress a Ti dominant with your circus performance...


----------



## sloth

I find it really easy to get people to trust me quickly and spill their hearts out which I do whenever I'm bored (NOT A GOOD THNG), but I've never tried to get somebody to do something before...


----------



## jd_

Hah, I voted ENFJ w/o looking at the thread... yeah... makes sense.


----------



## Destiny Lund

I'm being completely biased here & not taking it too seriously, but.... ISFJ. Next I would guess ESFJ or ENFJ.


----------



## paperbrain

I voted ESTP because they are known to be identified with con artists. But I can see why ENFJ is getting the most votes because they are often known as cult leaders...and screenwriters...which is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## benoticed

Not too sure about types but if it was according to wing
it would be an *unhealthy 2*...according to what ive been reading


----------



## SnowFairy

Just going off of personal experiences I think ENFJs are the most manipulative, with ENTJs and ESFPs tied for second place.


----------



## BelovedDay

I voted INTP. 

My friend who is a thinker; Bombarded me with questions before she revealed to me that I've already done half of her thesis for her. (Even though I somehow knew that, that was the case.)


----------



## DualGnosis

I honestly believe it's either ENTJs or INTJs who are most prone to manipulate, second to that row is ESTJs or INFJs.

ENTJs and INTJs seem to have a very well developed ability to strategize and utilize anything they need or want to attain a certain goal. Along with an inferior feeling and sensory input, this puts them in a likelihood of disregarding morals and feelings of others. With that in mind, it implies a strong capacity to manipulate others for their own purposes whether or not the manipulated are aware. This is merely speculation, but if the logical choice is to manipulate those around you then I see no reason why an INTJ or ENTJ will not make that choice as it will probably be the most efficient way of handling a situation.

Again with ESTJs there is a capacity to use their surroundings to their advantage in order to attain a goal.

In terms of INFJs, my example would be Hitler. 'nuff said.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Any Power-Seeking Type

It is about POWER, after all ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

MBTI: 
1) ESTP
2) ENFJ
3) ENTP
ENFJs manipulate subtly, generally for the purpose of getting you to love them or do something that would be better for everyone else; ESTPs (and some ENTPs) manipulate in a much more selfish manner, having no problem using people as tools and/or conning them with little regard for the person's well being. additionally, ESTPs tend to be more sexually manipulative than ENFJ. naturally, I don't approve of either, but ESTP takes the cake for those reasons. ENTP takes 3rd because their manipulation is less frequent than ENFJ or ESTP.

Enneagram: 
1) 3w2
2) 7w8
3) 2w3
3w2 clearly takes the cake. they can blend into any environment and deceive people into thinking they are whatever they want you to think (Bill Clinton comes to mind immediately). they change personae like people change clothes. 7w8 comes in second because they've been known to con people and be sexually manipulative. 2w3 comes in third because they manipulate by kissing everyone's ass to get them to like them.

Instinctual Variant:
1) So/Sp
2) Sx/So
3) Sp/Sx 
the politician, the cult leader and the gold digging bitch respectively


----------



## Artt666

Manipulation is when the victim doesn't know that is under manipulation


----------



## Young

I voted for ENFJ because they can be quiet manipulative. They just know how to reach the hearts of most persons and how to convince with their Fe. 
BUT: If an ENTP had the need to manipulate as often as an ENFJ they would probably be more successfull. The thing is that the enfJ wants to change his environment ( because of the J) and the entP can adapt to the environment much more which leads to a lower need of manipulation. I guess everyone saying ESTPs or ENFPs are the most manipulative types have never seen an ENTP manipulating just for fun. I can talk people into things they would never do on their own. But I just don't feel the need to manipulate because I can just live and let live.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I'm concerned that people will look at the poll results and never trust [insert whichever type gets the most votes] again, but suspect them all of being manipulative. I really am concerned that this is the sort of thing that encourages typism.

Threads like this pop up quite regularly in the forums...Perhaps there is more risk of being judged when you show your type publicly than I had originally thought..


----------



## Lakigigar

Ironically the exact opposites estp and infj i believe. ENFJ would also be very good in manipulating, just like entp, maybe entj and istp in a group of introverts or when the estp is absent (= true follower type). esfp. It depends on what kind of manipulating we mean and in which circumstances it happen. I believe feelers are more likely to manipulate in a group with generally more feelers. It's often the strongest figure or the leader that manipulates. I believe some INFP's also can manipulate well if they want to but inside the INFP-type there is a huge variety and some are able to manipulate and some are not or choose not to do so. But don't forget that most people even don't know that they are manipulating. I think the INFJ manipulates while knowing it, or that ExTJ manipulates in the business world. An estp is just that dominate that they manipulate because their will is their law and they pull other people with them because they don't back down if they wanted something.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Entp


----------



## elop

infp or esfp


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Howcome INTJs are depicted as the most manipulative in lores or fiction? Is it possible that it could have been inspired by real life events possibly(Just saying)? 

:laughing:



elop said:


> infp or esfp


How?


----------



## lavendersnow

Every single person differs. I've met people of XXXX type who are manipulative (in the negative way) and people of the same type who aren't.

The most manipulative people I have personally met have all been Fe and Te dominant types. The worst individuals were ENFJs and ESTJs. I don't really get along with many of them for this reason - I can see right through it and I don't appreciate being looked at like a pawn.


----------



## atamagasuita

Me. If i will choose to. But i don't do it duhh. You have a free choice. XxxP


----------



## Ride

As an INFP the only time I manipulate is on my male friends when I don't want to carry stuff.

I mean I really can't be bothered tiring myself.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

ENFJs, definitely.


----------



## atamagasuita

Enfj ftw. XD I'm gonna fuck their assholes


----------



## HIX

ENFJ, ENFP and ESTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019

enfj & isfj


----------



## Blue Wolf

Fe types. ENFJs being number one fits.


----------



## VinnieBob

XNFJ


----------



## Fenty

every single feeling type alive.


----------



## Steelight

I'm not nearly as well-versed in MBTI as many people here, so I can only go based on personal experience with the ones whose types I actually know, which is very few.....

But ESFJ definitely takes it for me. They try to play with your emotions, and when they don't like you, they try to subtly turn everyone against you with plausible sounding lies. They're very on the DL about it which makes it dangerous because it's like you don't know it until it's too late. When you're alone with them, you see their true colors, but everyone sees their extremely convincing mask.

Their downfall is that anyone who KNOWS them as personally as I did in those situations, also knew what was up with them and weren't fooled by their attempts to say them. Once a person gets to KNOW an ESFJ, they start to wisen up. But people who are just acquainted with them will fall for it every time.

I'm not saying ALL ESFJs are like this...but ALL of the ESFJs I've ever known (except one) were like this. And the one that wasn't, was a girl I barely got to know.


----------



## Percy

I think it's ENFJ because their manipulations are the most effective.


----------



## shameless

Enfj & Isfj


----------



## sriracha

What I got from this thread:

the least manipulative type: ISTJ

:ninja:


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

> What is an "ass-hat"?


An ass statistic


----------



## X X

Glad to see I'm on the winning team.

I make sure, when suspected of manipulation, I sit down face to face with the person and tell them, "Other people want to know things about you and sway your emotions to take advantage of you. But not me, no, my manipulations aren't malefic, they're for deep, positive change."


----------



## Convex

Mr. X said:


> Glad to see I'm on the winning team.
> 
> I make sure, when suspected of manipulation, I sit down face to face with the person and tell them, "Other people want to know things about you and sway your emotions to take advantage of you. But not me, no, my manipulations aren't malefic, they're for deep, positive change."


Cringe


----------



## X X

Convex said:


> Cringe


It's a joke, my friend.

ENFJ's are likely the least to be manipulative, because of the dominant function, which is why I'm guessing this thread only has one star. Unless what's being implied by the title is effectiveness based on stack.


----------



## SilentScream

Mr. X said:


> It's a joke, my friend.
> 
> ENFJ's are likely the least to be manipulative, because of the dominant function, which is why I'm guessing this thread only has one star. Unless what's being implied by the title is effectiveness based on stack.


It's confirmation bias. Someone carries the idea that a particular type is most likely to ... they see someone exhibiting some of those (or even one of those) traits and they conclude "yup, must be that type". 

It's cringe and a hugely unscientific approach.


----------



## X X

Jawz said:


> It's confirmation bias. Someone carries the idea that a particular type is most likely to ... they see someone exhibiting some of those (or even one of those) traits and they conclude "yup, must be that type".
> 
> It's cringe and a hugely unscientific approach.


Yeah, in total irony this thread should be the other way around, an ENFJ is one of the most susceptible to manipulation, because they have a hard time resisting their environment since they're always responding to it. This subject is similar to the "My parent is annoying me, they must be ENFJ" trope that always pops up. 

But that's the nature of ignorance. If the majority of people had any actual idea of what MBTI is and what they're really practicing, I wonder how they would feel. I plan on making a thread on it, but that's for another time.


----------



## SilentScream

Mr. X said:


> Yeah, in total irony this thread should be the other way around, an ENFJ is one of the most susceptible to manipulation, because they have a hard time resisting their environment since they're always responding to it. This subject is similar to the "My parent is annoying me, they must be ENFJ" trope that always pops up.
> 
> But that's the nature of ignorance. If the majority of people had any actual idea of what MBTI is and what they're really practicing, I wonder how they would feel. I plan on making a thread on it, but that's for another time.


_*MBTI *_to me is mostly trash (but this is not to be confused with my appreciation for Jung). 

Unfortunately, for typology communities what we have is essentially an echo chamber of regurgitation and "validity" (if we can even call it that) mostly through repetition.


----------



## strawberryLola

Depends. It's not based on personality-type, it's based on what people learn as acceptable behavior in their social environments.


----------



## X X

Jawz said:


> _*MBTI *_to me is mostly trash (but this is not to be confused with my appreciation for Jung).
> 
> Unfortunately, for typology communities what we have is essentially an echo chamber of regurgitation and "validity" (if we can even call it that) mostly through repetition.


By just reading Jung, you're doing better than 90 percent of people.

"An echo chamber of regurgitation", if I could give that post two thanks, I would.


----------



## Lakigigar

I voted for the INFP's!!!


----------



## Cherry

Lakigigar said:


> I voted for the INFP's!!!


why INFPs? Curious


----------



## Cherry

Any type can be but I'd go with: INTJ, INFJ, ENFJ


----------



## Ecchi

Ones with both Fe and Ti in the stack, but excluding ones that are Ne dom or Si dom.

ENFJ, ESFJ, ESTP (me), INFJ, INTP, ISTP

Fe is essentially the external manipulation function (master at BS) and Ti is the internal manipulation function (remembers things you don't want them to remember).


----------

